# fare caso/ non fare caso a



## giacinta

Ho controllato "fare caso" sul dizionario su questo sito e non sono riuscita a trovarlo.  Ho pensato che significava " to take notice" or " to pay attention".  Che "si fa caso ad una cosa".  "Non ci ho fatto caso"

Mi sono sbagliata?


----------



## valy822

No, non ti sei sbagliata Giacinta. Brava!


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao



> "Non ci ho fatto caso"


Durante una conversazione l'altro ti fa notare una cosa,come è meglio dire?:
Sorry, I didn't take notice that.. or I have not taken notice that..(past simple or present perfect?)

grazie


ps
Io ha volte avevo usato semplicemente:
"I didn't notice that."
Ma evidentemente era sbagliato


----------



## ElaineG

kan3malato said:
			
		

> Ciao
> 
> 
> Durante una conversazione l'altro ti fa notare una cosa,come è meglio dire?:
> Sorry, I didn't take notice that.. or I have not taken notice that..(past simple or present perfect?)
> 
> grazie
> 
> 
> ps
> Io ha volte avevo usato semplicemente:
> "I didn't notice that."
> Ma evidentemente era sbagliato


 
Invece avevi ragione.  "I didn't notice that" è corretto.  

Si può dire: "Everyone should take notice of the new forum rules," ma se dici "I took notice of the new rules," suoneresti un po' formale e forse "legalistico".  Sarebbe più comune dire "I noticed the new rules."


----------



## giacinta

Ciao,

La mia domanda e':  Che differenza c'e' (se ce ne sia una) fra:

Non ci ho fatto caso   /   Non me ne sono accorto

Giacinta

Come sempre, vi prego di correggere alcuni miei sbagli


----------



## MAVERIK

giacinta said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> La mia domanda e': Che differenza c'è (se ce n'è  una) fra:
> 
> Non ci ho fatto caso / Non me ne sono accorto
> 
> Giacinta
> 
> Come sempre, vi prego di correggere alcuni miei sbagli


 
In pratica nessuna , hanno tutte e due lo stesso significato .


----------



## Bex78

Ciao!
Secondo voi potrebbe andare bene:
 
Non ci ho fatto caso: I didn't noticed?
Non me ne sono accorto: I didn't realized?
 
Grazie!


----------



## giacinta

Grazie Maverick

E "non me ne sono reso conto " I didn't realise it v. I didn't notice it?
Giusto?

Giacinta

Scusa Bex --ci siamo incrociate


----------



## shamblesuk

Se '_do_' è nel passato (cioé _didn't)_, il verbo dopo deve essere nell'infinitivo.



			
				Bex78 said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> Secondo voi potrebbe andare bene:
> 
> Non ci ho fatto caso: I didn't noticed?
> Non me ne sono accorto: I didn't realized?
> 
> Grazie!


----------



## MAVERIK

giacinta said:
			
		

> Grazie Maverick
> 
> E "non me ne sono reso conto " I didn't realise it v. I didn't notice it?
> Giusto?
> 
> Giacinta


 
"Non me ne sono reso conto " for me sounds better as " I didn't realize it".
" I did not notice it " is " Non l'ho notato " even if they have both more or less the same meaning.


----------



## Bex78

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Se '_do_' è nel passato (cioé _didn't)_, il verbo dopo deve essere nell'infinitivo.


----------



## giacinta

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> "Non me ne sono reso conto " for me sounds better as " I didn't realize it".
> " I did not notice it " is " Non l'ho notato " even if they have both more or less the same meaning.


 
Allora 
1.Stai dicendo che "non l'ho notato" e' meglio di "non me ne sono accorto" e "non ci ho fatto caso" per rendere " I didn't notice it"???

2.Forse "non ci ho fatto caso" significa " I took no notice of it" - nel senso che " I paid it no attention"??

Giacinta


----------



## MAVERIK

giacinta said:
			
		

> Allora
> 1.Stai dicendo che "non l'ho notato" e' meglio di "non me ne sono accorto" e "non ci ho fatto caso" per rendere " I didn't notice it"???
> 
> 2.Forse "non ci ho fatto caso" significa " I took no notice of it" - nel senso che " I paid it no attention"??
> 
> Giacinta


 
Perfect  !

Mave


----------



## giacinta

Quali sono giusti?  Entrambi 1 e 2?

Preferisci usare " non l'ho notato" invece di " non me ne sono accorto" per dire " I didn't notice it??

Sono un po' stupida stasera.

Giacinta


----------



## MAVERIK

giacinta said:
			
		

> Quali sono giusti? Entrambi 1 e 2?
> 
> Preferisci usare " non l'ho notato" invece di " non me ne sono accorto" per dire " I didn't notice it??
> 
> Sono un po' stupida stasera.
> 
> Giacinta


 
Non ti preoccupare , sì ,  personalmente userei " Non l'ho notato " ma possono andar bene entrambe.


----------



## Necsus

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Se '_do_' è nel passato (cioé _didn't)_, il verbo dopo deve essere nell'infinitivo.


Sorry, Shamble, it's out of topic, but I see you too use 'infinitivo' instead of 'infinito', is there a reason? I've opened a thread about this, although no one answered...


----------



## phillyitalianstudent

Can anyone tell me the meaning of the expression: "non farci caso"?

Thanks!


----------



## Translation_Help

I think the English translation should be "Don't pay attention to it" or " Don't care about it"


----------



## Andre Balian

I'm not sure, I think it might be something like:

_Don't make a big deal of it._

I didn't find much on google.


----------



## phillyitalianstudent

Thank you all!


----------



## virgilio

"Pay no attention!" would be my translation, assuming, of course, that in this case "fare" is the vetitive imperative and not the infinitive.
If, on the other hand, the infinitive is intended, then "to pay no attention".
Virgilio


----------



## Einstein

Don't take any notice (of it).


----------



## sam1978

It can mean "Don't pay attantion to it", because it's concerning something not important, very ridiculous and so on.


----------



## giacinta

Hi,

Can somebody tell me if this is correct.......

"Non ci ho fatto caso"  ==  I didn't pay attention to it.

"Non me ne sono resa conto"===I didn't realise (about) it.
                                            I wasn 't aware of it.


"Non me ne sono accorta"==== I didn't notice it.

"Non ci ho dato retta" ===I didn't pay attention to it.

I am always confused about these.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Giacinta


----------



## Necsus

giacinta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody tell me if this is correct.......
> 
> "Non ci ho fatto caso" == I didn't pay attention to it.
> 
> "Non me ne sono resa conto"===I didn't realize (about) it.
> I wasn 't aware of it.
> 
> "Non me ne sono accorta"==== I didn't notice it.
> 
> "Non ci ti/gli/le/vi ho dato retta" ===I didn't pay attention to it.  (or I didn't listen to you/him/her)
> 
> I am always confused about these.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Giacinta


Hi, Giacinta.


----------



## giacinta

Thanks Necsus,

With respect to "dare retta a" does this expression only apply to "people"?  You can't,for example, "dare retta a qualcosa"  ??  This seems to be what you are saying but maybe I have misunderstood.  

Giacinta


----------



## _forumuser_

I agree with most of what Necsus said, except:

Non ci ho fatto caso = I didn't pay attention to it.

I would say most Italians here understand: I didn't notice. Per esempio:

A: Hai visto che livido aveva sul braccio?( Have you noticed the big bruise on his/her arm?)
B: No, non ci ho fatto caso. (No, I didn't notice)

In some cases, it could mean "I didn't pay attention", but without a context to suggest this meaning, I would say this is the second choice:

Marina was really nasty. 
Non ci ho fatto caso. I didn't pay attention to it/I didn't mind.

I'd say most speakers in a situation like this would use a different phrasing:

Non ci faccio piu' caso, ormai ci sono abituato, or something like that.

For some reason, al passato prossimo "fare caso" significa praticamente sempre to notice, to realize, mentre al presente puo' significare sia to notice, sia to pay attention, to direct one's attention to sth, to mind.


----------



## Necsus

Well, you can 'dare retta' (or 'ascoltare/listen') to your instinct, to your conscience, to the reason, or to an advice, but you can't do it with something material, as far as I know...

EDIT: @FU - io però sul Ragazzini leggo "far caso a q. [q.c.], to notice sb. [st.]; to pay attention to sb. [st.]", senza distinzioni tra tempo passato e presente... E' quantomeno incompleto, quindi?


----------



## giacinta

Thanks Necsus and Forumuser.

With respect to Forumuser's post---

In the imperfect tense '' Si trasmetteva alla televisione mentre stavo nella stanza ma non ci facevo caso"  

Wouldn't this be " ..but I wasn't paying any attention to it"?

(Incidentally I couldn't find "far caso" in the WR dictionary.  If it is commonly used it seems strange that it is not included.) 

Giacinta


----------



## _forumuser_

giacinta said:


> Thanks Necsus and Forumuser.
> 
> With respect to Forumuser's post---
> 
> In the imperfect tense '' Si trasmetteva alla televisione mentre stavo nella stanza ma non ci facevo caso"
> 
> Wouldn't this be " ..but I wasn't paying any attention to it"?
> 
> (Incidentally I couldn't find "far caso" in the WR dictionary.  If it is commonly used it seems strange that it is not included.)
> 
> Giacinta



Mmm... That sentence sounds a little unnatural to me. Here is another one:

- The other kids in school always picked on me but I let it go/ignored it/never paid attention.

- I compagni di scuola mi prendevano sempre in giro ma io non ci facevo caso. 

All'imperfetto, I'd say to pay attention, to take seriously are the primary meanings.

The thing to keep in mind, in short, is that "fare caso a qualcosa" can mean both to pay attention or to notice, depending on the situation.



Necsus said:


> Well, you can 'dare retta' (or 'ascoltare/listen') to your instinct, to your conscience, to the reason, or to an advice, but you can't do it with something material, as far as I know...
> 
> EDIT: @FU - io però sul Ragazzini leggo "far caso a q. [q.c.], to notice sb. [st.]; to pay attention to sb. [st.]", senza distinzioni tra tempo passato e presente... E' quantomeno incompleto, quindi?



Mah, non vorrei sparare regole del pollice D) a caso. Quello che volevo dire e' che 9 volte su 10 "Non ci ho fatto caso" significa "I didn't notice, I didn't realize". 10 volte su 10, "Non ci facevo caso", all'imperfetto, significa "I ignored it/I let it go/I didn't pay attention/I didn't mind." Al presente, it's pretty much a 50/50 battle. Facevo notare che e' un verbo con _due _significati diversi.


----------



## Einstein

Another translation:

Non farci caso, è innocuo = *Don't take any notice of him*, he's harmless.


----------



## giacinta

E si puo' dire anche " non dargli retta" con lo stesso significato?

Giacinta


----------



## Einstein

I'd say so.


----------



## giacinta

Einstein said:


> Another translation:
> 
> Non farci caso, è innocuo = *Don't take any notice of him*, he's harmless.


 

Wouldn't this be " Don't take any notice" ?
If you wanted to say "Don't take any notice *of him*" would'nt you say "non far*gli* caso"??

Giacinta


----------



## Einstein

"Farci caso" is to take notice of a situation. I don't think there's much difference between "Don't take any notice" and "Don't take any notice of him". In any case "farci caso" is a set phrase; you'd never say "fargli caso".
Maybe an Italian can explain better.


----------



## MünchnerFax

giacinta said:


> If you wanted to say "Don't take any notice *of him*" would'nt you say "non far*gli* caso"??


You are right and your sentence is completely correct. However, _far*ci* caso_ is a sort of set phrase, and we mostly use that _ci_ - which grammatically may be wrong, but that's life.


----------



## giacinta

I notice that far caso (or farci caso) seems to always be used in the negative.  Maybe I am completely wrong.  Non sarebbe la prima volta!

Can you say for example "Fa' caso a quello che sto dicendo"?
Lui a detto di non farci caso ma io dico che quando parlo io devi farci caso"????


----------



## MünchnerFax

giacinta said:


> I notice that far caso (or farci caso) seems to always be used in the negative.  Maybe I am completely wrong.  Non sarebbe la prima volta!
> 
> Can you say for example "Fa' caso a quello che sto dicendo"?
> Lui a detto di non farci caso ma io dico che quando parlo io devi farci caso"????


Nope, _stai attento _or _fai attenzione _would be used in this case. They sound more natural.
I think you are right, _farci caso_ is mostly used in the negative. I can hardly think of situations where the positive would be completely suitable and _fare attenzione/stare attento_ wouldn't be a better choice.
But pay attention p) to what _fu_ wrote, _non farci caso_ often means _not to notice, not to mind, to ignore_ rather than _not to pay attention_.


----------



## giacinta

Precisamente!

I think in the examples "ignore" is the true meaning-(although it may be expressed as "not to pay attention, not to notice etc.) and this is, by definition, has a negative connotation.  The positive sense, on the other hand, is better expressed as "fare attento' or "fare attenzione". 

Penso che tutto sia chiaro adesso.

Grazie!


----------



## Darietta

I  don't know if I'm right, but in Italian we prefer to say "prestare attenzione a ciò che una persona dice".

Lui ha detto di non farci caso, ma io dico che quando parlo devi prestare(-mi) attenzione.

How it's strange this sentence!!! ;D

At any rate I agree with forumuser's theory!
Fare caso a qlcs can mean both "notice" and "mind" at present.
At "passato prossimo" means above all "notice, pay attention".
But these are only _sottigliezze!_


----------



## giacinta

Darietta said:


> I don't know if I'm right, but in Italian we prefer to say "prestare attenzione a ciò che una persona dice".
> 
> Lui ha detto di non farci caso, ma io dico che quando parlo devi prestare(-mi) attenzione.
> 
> How it's strange this sentence!!! ;D


 
What a strange sentence! How strange this sentence is!
Sapevo che si potrebbe dire "prestarmi attenzione" ma stavo provando l'ipotesi. 

(Non so se 'provare" sia la miglior parola usare qui o se si debba dire "provando al ipotesi" --dimmi per piacere!)

Giacinta


----------



## giovannino

I, too, agree with the distinction made by forumuser.

As for "farci caso" being used mostly in the negative there are however a few cases where it is commonly used in the affirmative, such as:

Se ci fai caso...

Facci caso la prossima volta


----------



## Darietta

stavo analizzando-prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi maybe is better!


----------



## giacinta

Darietta said:


> stavo analizzando-prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi maybe is better!


 

Grazie


----------



## matteo86

Volevo mettere questo in questo thread perche' credo che appartenga qui...  Cosa vuol dire "far*si *caso"?  To make one's case?


----------



## Necsus

matteo86 said:


> Volevo mettere questo in questo thread perche' credo che appartenga qui... Cosa vuol dire "far*si *caso"? To make one's case?


Where did you hear/read that expression? It doesn't make sense in Italian, unless there is a context that clarify it...


----------



## matteo86

Hm, perhaps you're right, perhaps I misheard someone speaking, however I have heard the term farsi used before.


----------



## Necsus

matteo86 said:


> Hm, perhaps you're right, perhaps I misheard someone speaking, however I have heard the term farsi used before.


'Farsi' yes, of course (DeMauro). It's 'farsi caso' that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Michael JJ

Come potrei dire "non farci caso" in inglese?

GRAZIE


----------



## elzap

Don't mind.
Don't care.


----------



## Memimao

Ignore it/him/her


----------



## minoski

Andre Balian said:


> _Don't make a big deal of it. _


 
In my opinion this is the best translation.
c.


----------



## Mysteriousgirl

This seems like a mistake to me.


Non fate caso?


Non things done?


----------



## underhouse

Is that the whole sentence?


----------



## Mysteriousgirl

Per rinfrescare la memoria a una persona. Non fate caso..sono storie da ricordare a una persona

`That's the whole sentence.


----------



## translation studies

"Non fate caso a" = Don't pay attention to...

but more context would help.

TS


----------



## Mysteriousgirl

There was a picture of two men fighting and this was written under it.

Could someone give me the whole translation. I really don't understand.


----------



## translation studies

I'm sorry but I can't understand either the context or the sentence you would like to have some help with. Could you please be more precise?


----------



## GavinW

Was it a picture hanging on a wall, in someone's house, by any chance? Then I can see how it would make sense... It might be there on general view, but be intended for a specific person. In that case, it would be there to remind that person of the fight (in the picture), but would not necessarily be meaningful ("Non fate caso" = "Take no notice" / "Pay no attention [to this]") to most people who see the picture.

Phew! Bit more information would help! ;-)


----------

